# anti bugs t-shirts



## shwillyhaaa (Feb 10, 2013)

so my boyfriend i had for a while got bugs for the third time like 4 months ago. i was so fucking pissed and thats when i started hating nasty ass hippies who think they can just walk up and give me a hug... no asking no warning. sometimes, they even snuck them in, from behind and shit... as i was sitting there in front of the laundry mat waiting for my pack to go through the dryer, i had an idea. i took a "thermal marker" and wrote on the front of my now clean hoodie; "NO HUGS"... they stopped hugging me, promptly. problem solved. any ideas for catchy, anti-hippie-hug slogans?


----------



## Gudj (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't hangout with hippies.
Many problems solved.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Feb 11, 2013)

i didnt even need to meet them for them to assume my having a backpack meant they could hug me... they are a sneaky breed


----------



## ByronMc (Feb 11, 2013)

Back in the late 80's early 90's,when there was a boom on the hippie circuit,another 1st gen punk rocker and I came up with,the saying,............"Hippies', (one of us would yell out),.........the other,with out missing a beat,would yell, "Fuck em" !...........we never had any of them say a word,till about after 10 years of doing so,one guy wanted to fight,so we told him,we didn't mean you,cause Hippies don't fight !


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Feb 11, 2013)

hah!


----------



## daveycrockett (Feb 27, 2013)

you got bugs from hugs? cmon now.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 27, 2013)

write "SCABIES" on your hoodie maybe?


----------



## finn (Mar 1, 2013)

Or you could be more defensive and keep your back to a wall whenever you can- though if your hearing is shot I understand you may not hear them coming. Also if they try to hug you from the front, take their arm and pull it towards you so that it blocks their own hug, and then take them down to the ground without hurting them too bad if they persist, but they usually don't.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Mar 6, 2013)

scabies is a good one... and yes my hearing is shot and they can smell it


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 6, 2013)

roflmao.
Good thread.
I won't even shake peoples hands, let alone hug them.
I wave.


----------

